# help me name my new little boy ?!?!



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

He is gorgeous and definitely seems built like a halter horse!

Sorry I dont have any name suggestions!


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you very much! lol yeh now i just have to learn how to show haha


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's cute! is he a PMU? he is gorgeous! 

Buster
Bandit
Romeo
Bentley


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

You can use his registered name as a show name, but as far as the name suggestions, I like Romeo, Pierce (because his eyes seem to pierce you), Hawk, or Tye.

He's adorable.


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

I think if I decide to use a show name i will use his reg name, as its kind of nice


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

What about Ice?

(I was trying to think of something to do with diamonds...)


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I'm horrible with names or I'd offer to help you out there.


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Cream? Milky Way? Vanilla? Really bad, I know, but his coat has such gorgeos creamy colors


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What about True?


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

Good job you guys keep em comming 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AdrienneS (Aug 13, 2010)

Finnegan, Koda, Gap, Odie, Harley, Bandit... I could go on and on lol


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Dakota, Jackson, Jasper, Blake, Baxter


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

He is truly handsome. WOW! But there's something about his face. Looks like he's looking for something to get in to. How about *Rascal *or maybe *Ice Man*


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Cisco, Apollo, Flynn. GORGEOUS boy!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Sephora or Mabeline since he looks like he is wearing make up. 

Maybe RuPaul! LOL


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

what one do you guys like the best so far?
Rebel
Bandit
Rascal 

These 3 are kinda stickin with me but still open to more names 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Tango, Teo, Dazzler (to go with the diamond theme), Cadence.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Gem?* (Like Jim, but for diamond)

*Dresden?* 
The *Dresden* diamond weighs 41 carats. It probably came from India, but its early history is obscure. Schumann (1995) stated it was “supposedly bought in 1742 by Friedrich August II, Duke of Saxony, for 400,000 taler. Kept in the Green Hall in Dresden.”<A style="mso-footnote-id: ftn2" title="" href="http://www.emporia.edu/earthsci/amber/go340/students/odgers/#_ftn2" name=_ftnref2>[2] This diamond is cut in a pear shape and has a beautiful emerald-green color.

*Cullinan?*
The *Cullinan I, Star of Africa, *is a pear shaped fine white diamond that weighs a whopping 520.02 carats. It has the further distinction of being cut from the largest rough diamond ever found--the Cullinan--which weighed 3106 carats or over 1 ¼ pounds. The Cullinan I gets its name from Sir Thomas Cullinan who was chairman of the mining company that discovered it. The Cullinan was discovered in 1905. “It was purchased by the Transvaal Government and presented to King Edward VII of England,” <A style="mso-footnote-id: ftn3" title="" href="http://www.emporia.edu/earthsci/amber/go340/students/odgers/#_ftn3" name=_ftnref3>[3] In 1908 the diamond cutting firm Asscher in Amsterdam, Holland cut the Cullinan I and 104 other diamonds from the original piece of rough stone. The Cullinan I is kept in the Tower of London. The gem adorns the scepter of the English king and is by far the largest cut diamond in the world.

*Adamas?*
A diamond is a translucent, often colorless gemstone of high value. Its name is derived from the Greek *"adamas,"* meaning "invincible," referring to the stone's extreme hardness

Sorry, I like to have meaning behind names


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ooooh I really like the ones with the meaning behind them too  lol its sooo hard to choose ill have to see what name he responds the best with LOL, everyones are great, keep em commin haven't decided yet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Oooh I really like Cullinan! 

Please update, what did you end up naming him? Any recent photos of the beautiful baby? Though I guess he wouldn't be a baby anymore haha


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

We sold him as a yearling to a good friend and she ended up naming him cowboy. Unfortunately he passed away at age 2 due to colic


----------



## DieselHorse (Jul 29, 2014)

How about "carat" it's so cute like your horse

Kevin


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ricoscowgirl2213 said:


> We sold him as a yearling to a good friend and she ended up naming him cowboy. Unfortunately he passed away at age 2 due to colic
> 
> View attachment 490786
> View attachment 490794


That's so sad


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow! He is gorgeous. Congrats! I don't have any suggestions, I am horrible at thinking up names!


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

DocsPocoSanBar said:


> Wow! He is gorgeous. Congrats! I don't have any suggestions, I am horrible at thinking up names!


The thread is 2 years old, if you'd read her last post after I asked for an update, he passed away.


----------

